# Sup brahs?



## Parzival (Feb 10, 2020)

Title

Just signed up, interested in mastering every martial art known to man. Have experience in woman's self defense (srs) but that's about it. Joining BJJ gym in 2 days, pumped for it. Any of you brahs got tips for a beginner?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Any of you brahs got tips for a beginner?




Welcome to MT. I have to admit I have no idea what your title or this sentence mean.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 10, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome to MT. I have to admit I have no idea what your title or this sentence mean.



Brah, Bruh, Bruv, Bro. Just different dialects for brother, brah


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Brah, Bruh, Bruv, Bro. Just different dialects for brother, brah




Ah, American speak lol, sorry I'm British so it goes over my head. 

BJJ is a good choice. Best advice, just relax and enjoy it, don't tense up, it seems confusing at first but you soon start making sense of it.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 10, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Ah, American speak lol, sorry I'm British so it goes over my head.
> 
> BJJ is a good choice. Best advice, just relax and enjoy it, don't tense up, it seems confusing at first but you soon start making sense of it.



I can speak chav and roadman as well, don't worry about it... brah


----------



## isshinryuronin (Feb 10, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Just signed up, interested in mastering every martial art known to man.


Assuming you are serious, I admire your enthusiasm, but you need to reign it in a bit as it will lead to extreme disappointment and you will end up not mastering anything.  It's just not possible to master it all.  There is much more complexity and subtlety to each art than you may expect.  Not to mention the number of practice hours/years required to become proficient in the physical execution on the techniques of one art, much less "every."

How about starting with one and dedicating yourself to that.  Forget about any others for at least a year, then decide your next step.  If you are _exceptional_, you may be able to "master" 2 arts and maybe become proficient in a couple of others in 25-30 years.  Just stay focused and don't look past one belt at a time.   There is no rush.  "Even a plodding buffalo can eventually travel a thousand miles."  Forget the destination and enjoy the journey.  Good luck.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 10, 2020)

isshinryuronin said:


> "Even a plodding buffalo can eventually travel a thousand miles."



Man I dream of being that big


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 10, 2020)

isshinryuronin said:


> Assuming you are serious...


Their in lies your mistake, and why you’ll never get back the 5 minutes of your life you took to write a meaningful post to some clown.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 10, 2020)

Great to have you here, bra. If my hunch is correct, and this hunch usually is; it’ll be a short time here but it’ll be quite entertaining.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 10, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Ah, American speak lol, sorry I'm British so it goes over my head.
> 
> BJJ is a good choice. Best advice, just relax and enjoy it, don't tense up, it seems confusing at first but you soon start making sense of it.


American speak? Mostly doucher-speak.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> American speak? Mostly doucher-speak.





JR 137 said:


> Great to have you here, bra. If my hunch is correct, and this hunch usually is; it’ll be a short time here but it’ll be quite entertaining.





JR 137 said:


> Their in lies your mistake, and why you’ll never get back the 5 minutes of your life you took to write a meaningful post to some clown.




Well, aren't you lot a bunch of sunshine.

Benefit of the doubt anyone? Youthful exuberance can be exhausting but it's nice to see, though resented by older people of course.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome. 
Great group...don't take yourself too seriously nor anyone else here. We can be a tough group but there are several long time practitioners who have a lot of knowledge. Enjoy your journey. Also there are people here from all around the world. So using slang and terms associated with only one culture may well confuse others. Proper English works best...but be aware; want is consider proper English may well be disputed by some.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2020)

Danny T said:


> .but be aware; want is consider proper English may well be disputed by some.




Yeah you have to talk proper like what I do!

Well of course the only correct English is the Queen's English No I don't mean Freddie Mercury bless him. 



Danny T said:


> Great group...don't take yourself too seriously nor anyone else here. We can be a tough group but there are several long time practitioners who have a lot of knowledge. Enjoy your journey.



Good advice.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 10, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Title
> 
> Just signed up, interested in mastering every martial art known to man. Have experience in woman's self defense (srs) but that's about it. Joining BJJ gym in 2 days, pumped for it. Any of you brahs got tips for a beginner?


So, going purely off your avatar and dialect, is it safe to assume you are a male? If so, can you explain the woman's self defense?
Regardless, my best advise would be to get really into the BJJ classes and let us know how things progress. 
There is no real magic to it other than to just start.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> So, going purely off your avatar and dialect, is it safe to assume you are a male?




I think you would probably be better using gender neutral pronouns here, unless they want you to use something else. Just an educated guess from another post.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 10, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Title
> 
> Just signed up, interested in mastering every martial art known to man. Have experience in woman's self defense (srs) but that's about it. Joining BJJ gym in 2 days, pumped for it. Any of you brahs got tips for a beginner?


Welcome to MT my man. You have the right attitude and I like that. I have mastered every martial art known to man and a few unknown to man. You are on the right track, just keep training. You will love the feeling.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 10, 2020)

@Parzival You have gotten good advice here.  I suggest you follow it.  Start with a martial art and BJJ is fine.  Listen to your teachers, and train with diligence as they show you.  Stay with it until you are sure you don't like BJJ or perhaps any martial art.  But I would caution you not to make a decision to quit anything for at least six months.  Good luck in your journey.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 10, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I can speak chav and roadman as well, don't worry about it... brah



Per the Terms of Service you agreed to when you created your account, English is the only acceptable language here.

Other than that, it's cute that you think you can master all the arts.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 10, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> So, going purely off your avatar and dialect, is it safe to assume you are a male? If so, can you explain the woman's self defense?
> Regardless, my best advise would be to get really into the BJJ classes and let us know how things progress.
> There is no real magic to it other than to just start.



Makes perfect sense. 

Women self defense is designed specifically to defeat men. So if you are worried about fighting guys then it is the most effective choice.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 11, 2020)

Danny T said:


> what is consider proper English may well be disputed by some.



Australians invented proper English. Case closed!

And welcome bro  enjoy BJJ!


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Australians invented proper English. Case closed!
> 
> And welcome bro  enjoy BJJ!




I do like their inventive phrases. 




While people are mentioning how the OP wants to do all martial arts and getting grumpy about it, they should remember other new posters here who have bashed a lot of arts quite nastily as well as having a go at posters. While doing all art is impossible there's no harm in ambition, we should encourage anyone who wants to martial arts.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> So, going purely off your avatar and dialect, is it safe to assume you are a male? If so, can you explain the woman's self defense?



Yeah I'm Male haha. I got into women's self defense when I wanted my girlfriend to take a couple classes, so that she could defend herself. But then I witnessed the sheer power and brutality of it, and I actually thought they were teaching mma from the looks of it so I signed up myself. I'm being dead serious brah, these aren't the techniques you see on youtube which stem from soft arts, it's barbaric brah.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> it's cute that you think you can master all the arts.



Stop brah... You're making me blush


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Yeah I'm Male haha. I got into women's self defense when I wanted my girlfriend to take a couple classes, so that she could defend herself. But then I witnessed the sheer power and brutality of it, and I actually thought they were teaching mma from the looks of it so I signed up myself. I'm being dead serious brah, these aren't the techniques you see on youtube which stem from soft arts, it's barbaric brah.




As I said before it isn't that brutal and not that powerful, there's a lot of bogus self defence out there aimed at women, much of it is frankly rubbish. 'Soft' arts are rarely soft though, they may look like it when done by experts but like a lot of things they make it look easy.

As for 'brah'  not all on here are men, me for example so I know what I'm talking about when it comes to women's SD, so much is aimed at us, 'eye gouges' well they'll work is your assailant is standing still with his hands down by his side and his legs tied! Much better, easier techniques to use. The main focus for women are techniques that enable them to escape ie hit and run. 
If I had a pound for every time someone has said, 'grab their nuts' I would be rich but really it's very rare you'd get a chance to do that, most men will be very aware of their tender anatomy and stand sideways on etc to protect themselves.
There are good SD courses for women, but as the subject encompasses more than 'brutal' techniques you do have to look carefully at what you do.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> As I said before it isn't that brutal and not that powerful, there's a lot of bogus self defence out there aimed at women, much of it is frankly rubbish. 'Soft' arts are rarely soft though, they may look like it when done by experts but like a lot of things they make it look easy.
> 
> As for 'brah'  not all on here are men, me for example so I know what I'm talking about when it comes to women's SD, so much is aimed at us, 'eye gouges' well they'll work is your assailant is standing still with his hands down by his side and his legs tied! Much better, easier techniques to use. The main focus for women are techniques that enable them to escape ie hit and run.
> If I had a pound for every time someone has said, 'grab their nuts' I would be rich but really it's very rare you'd get a chance to do that, most men will be very aware of their tender anatomy and stand sideways on etc to protect themselves.
> There are good SD courses for women, but as the subject encompasses more than 'brutal' techniques you do have to look carefully at what you do.



I'm not talking about grabbing the nuts, or doing aikido or judo techniques haha. If guys have a brain they'll protect their groin, but I don't think they're expecting a double strike to the ears. Like what the hell is that? They aren't expecting that, so it's not like they have to have their hands down by their side or let you do it. With the softer "self defense" techniques I agree, but the Women's self defense I'm talking about targets even more sensitive areas than the groin like the thin bones in the temple, the throat, sternum, ears and eyes


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> . Like what the hell is that? They aren't expecting that,




Actually that is a very well known _distraction_ technique, which is fine if you can reach their ears and they don't move. The Dreaded Double Ear Slap


Any attacker will protect themselves, 'sensitive' targets aren't always as sensitive or even easy to strike as you'd imagine on a resisting target, too much of self defence as a whole is done with unresisting partners so of course they always look as if they work.

Did they teach the 'hitting the nose and it sends the bone to the brain so the attacker dies' technique?


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Did they teach the 'hitting the nose and it sends the bone to the brain so the attacker dies' technique?



Yeah it's a classic, it's my signature move


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Yeah it's a classic, it's my signature move




Oh dear me. Please tell me you are joking? please?


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 11, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Well, aren't you lot a bunch of sunshine.
> 
> Benefit of the doubt anyone? Youthful exuberance can be exhausting but it's nice to see, though resented by older people of course.


They don’t call me Mr. Congeniality for nothing 

There’s been plenty of guys using the same brah/bruh/etc. shtick here before. Same result every time so far. They’re quite entertaining for a while, but the trolling gets old and they get banned. Playing the law of averages, as called across the pond, I’m going to go ahead and say I can see where it’s going to lead to. Maybe I’m wrong. But I haven’t been wrong about this yet.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Oh dear me. Please tell me you are joking? please?



If it makes you feel better, I'm joking.



But my signature move is hitting noses and ripping throats


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> There’s been plenty of guys using the same brah/bruh/etc. shtick here before.



Are you saying that if you say brah, you're a troll, brah?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> If it makes you feel better, I'm joking.




Well, it doesn't make me feel better if you are joking, I'd laugh but if you weren't I'd have to say you need to get your money back from whichever instructor told you that was a good move, I mean it's not as if we even have bones in our noses.



Parzival said:


> But my signature move is hitting noses and ripping throats



How many times have you used that 'signature move'?



Parzival said:


> Are you saying that if you say brah, you're a troll, brah?



Sadly it has turned out that way in the past, perhaps you can buck the trend, be nice if you could?


----------



## W.Bridges (Feb 11, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I mean it's not as if we even have bones in our noses.



Hold up, what? I'm feeling the bone in my nose right now. Also, I haven't done these "signature moves" because I'm not tryna be arrested for murder. That's not my thing.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 11, 2020)

Brah? Isn't that what a woman wears under her shirt?


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Stop brah... You're making me blush


Yeah it wasn't a compliment


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Hold up, what? I'm feeling the bone in my nose right now. Also, I haven't done these "signature moves" because I'm not tryna be arrested for murder. That's not my thing.




What you feel is the cartilage in your nose not bone. The main difference between bone and cartilage is that bone is a hard and rigid tissue, whereas the cartilage is a soft, elastic and flexible tissue. The cartilage is present in the ears, nose, and joints of the body, whereas bones make up the skeletal system of the body.


----------



## Buka (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## JR 137 (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Are you saying that if you say brah, you're a troll, brah?


Word


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 11, 2020)

Buka said:


> View attachment 22690


Looking GOOD Buka!


----------



## Buka (Feb 11, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Word



JR, I’m at work, having a double expression. Almost choked on it reading that.

Word.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 11, 2020)

Buka said:


> JR, I’m at work, having a double expression. Almost choked on it reading that.
> 
> Word.


Word up, playa.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 11, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Looking GOOD Buka!


For a second, I thought you said “Looking Good Bruh!” I had to read it a few times to make sure.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> They don’t call me Mr. Congeniality for nothing
> 
> There’s been plenty of guys using the same brah/bruh/etc. shtick here before. Same result every time so far. They’re quite entertaining for a while, but the trolling gets old and they get banned. Playing the law of averages, as called across the pond, I’m going to go ahead and say I can see where it’s going to lead to. Maybe I’m wrong. But I haven’t been wrong about this yet.




I'd rather have this type of post than the ones where they rubbish every style they don't do as being 'fake', tell newbies to the site they are doing the wrong thing, then start have temper tantrums when they are called out. That's unpleasant as well as extremely childish. The thing is these days the way many people speak is extremely odd to the oldies.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I'd rather have this type of post than the ones where they rubbish every style they don't do as being 'fake', tell newbies to the site they are doing the wrong thing, then start have temper tantrums when they are called out. That's unpleasant as well as extremely childish. The thing is these days the way many people speak is extremely odd to the oldies.


I agree 100%. You’re not going to get any counterpoints to that.

Plenty of people have come here with the “Sup Brah” shtick and have been nothing but trolls. I can’t remember the last one’s name, but he was asking about steroids and the like. He was clearly just having what he thought was fun. I’m pretty sure this one’s not much different. Not as extreme, not yet anyway, but he’s not for real. 

Just my opinion. You know what they say about opinions.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I can’t remember the last one’s name, but he was asking about steroids and the like.




I have seen a couple of other sites where asking about steroids is the norm, along with a lot of macho posing. 
At least the 'sup brah' is better than text speak lol, I may be one of the few that write sentences and use punctuation when writing text messages!


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Brah? Isn't that what a woman wears under her shirt?


Not after they see me


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> What you feel is the cartilage in your nose not bone. The main difference between bone and cartilage is that bone is a hard and rigid tissue, whereas the cartilage is a soft, elastic and flexible tissue. The cartilage is present in the ears, nose, and joints of the body, whereas bones make up the skeletal system of the body.


There's cartilage and bone
Nasal bone - Wikipedia


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Buka said:


> View attachment 22690


Mirin'


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> There's cartilage and bone
> Nasal bone - Wikipedia




Very small ones that aren't going to be piercing anyone's brains any time soon lol.



Parzival said:


> Mirin'



A saucy reply.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/mirin


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Very small ones that aren't going to be piercing anyone's brains any time soon lol.



Alright, I agree haha. Still would hurt like hell tho


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Alright, I agree haha. Still would hurt like hell tho



More importantly it makes the eyes water which gives that chance to get away!


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> More importantly it makes the eyes water which gives that chance to get away!


So if Women's self defense is a joke how do I make it better?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

+





Parzival said:


> So if Women's self defense is a joke how do I make it better?




Ah now that is a very good question! 
Not all women's self defence is rubbish, there's some good stuff out there. It has to be seen from a female point of view if you are doing it for women rather than just general self defence.
Another thing to remember is that 80% of attacks on women are made by people the women either knows or has encountered before, the stranger attack scenario is less common than many imagine. something that has to be emphasised is that whatever the women under attack does is likely to be the best thing for her, some women feel they can fight back, some will attempt to  talk other just literally switch off and wait for it to be over. You'll hear people say 'fighting back makes it worse' and 'if you didn't fight back you are to blame as well', as well as blaming what women wear and do as 'asking for it'.

Women's self defence is so much more than just learning techniques ( which actually have to be trained over and over again until they are instinctive) it has to address women's fears as well as their capabilities, rather than just wade in with lots of techniques that look impressive. Women also need to know that the techniques they do learn work and that they hurt! No unresisting partners, they need to be 'shout and profanity proof' as well, often a strong verbal attack can make people freeze. Being struck can make people freeze not just women, so 'strike proof' so they know, yes that hurt like hell but I can manage that. No fancy techniques that have to be set or ones that are ' when he puts his left arm here and right arm you can do this...…..' The main purpose of women's self defence is to enable women to do the right things so they can escape, not get into a full scale fight but escape to safety.

So a few points to look for when choosing somewhere to train women's self defence. From a female instructor of women's self defence.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> +
> 
> 
> Ah now that is a very good question!
> ...



So can I do anything to contribute, because I'm not a woman last time I checked


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> So can I do anything to contribute, because I'm not a woman last time I checked




It depends on what capacity you want to help, as an instructor or to help a female look for good quality training? Do you know enough martial arts to be able to teach... at this point.. simple distraction techniques to enable someone to escape perhaps. Another thing you could do is offer to be a resisting partner for someone to practice on!
I'm not sure, without knowing what you already know, what I can actually suggest at this moment but hopefully we can get a good discussion going with other posters!


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> It depends on what capacity you want to help, as an instructor or to help a female look for good quality training? Do you know enough martial arts to be able to teach... at this point.. simple distraction techniques to enable someone to escape perhaps. Another thing you could do is offer to be a resisting partner for someone to practice on!
> I'm not sure, without knowing what you already know, what I can actually suggest at this moment but hopefully we can get a good discussion going with other posters!



I mean I got started by trying to get my girl some self defense techniques, but apparently those aren't worth anything lol. I don't know enough martial arts to be able to teach, but that's definitely a goal.  My priority right now is to get some decent training for her, until I have mastered all the arts to become an instructor


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Not after they see me


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I mean I got started by trying to get my girl some self defense techniques, but apparently those aren't worth anything lol. I don't know enough martial arts to be able to teach, but that's definitely a goal.  My priority right now is to get some decent training for her, until I have mastered all the arts to become an instructor


Yea, it just doesn't work that way. Nothing even close.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I mean I got started by trying to get my girl some self defense techniques, but apparently those aren't worth anything lol. I don't know enough martial arts to be able to teach, but that's definitely a goal.  My priority right now is to get some decent training for her, until I have mastered all the arts to become an instructor




While ambition is usually a good thing perhaps lower your sights a bit and start by being good at one style? You don't need for example to a master of all the different styles of karate and TKD and kick boxing. You don't  need to become a master of all the ground style. Pick something you really enjoy, that has a good instructor you get on with and stick with that, you'll find there is more than enough in most styles to get you going for a lifetime. Be looked up to for knowing your style thoroughly rather than someone who rushed through many and didn't actually learn much because life is a lot shorter than you think.

BJJ is actually a good style for women's self defence, doesn't teach what you'd call 'self defence' classes but has valuable techniques for women and makes them comfortable in close body situations where panicking is likely.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> BJJ is actually a good style for women's self defence, doesn't teach what you'd call 'self defence' classes but has valuable techniques for women and makes them comfortable in close body situations where panicking is likely.



I'll focus on BJJ for now but I want to have a well rounded skill set


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I'll focus on BJJ for now but I want to have a well rounded skill set




Sounds good, a stand up style would compliment BJJ, another ground work one could confuse you to start with.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Not as extreme, not yet anyway, but he’s not for real.




A recent post by the OP shows that he's in Asia, not the US or Europe and English is very unlikely to be his first language. We may have to blame American television programmes for the slang lol.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> A recent post by the OP shows that he's in Asia, not the US or Europe and English is very unlikely to be his first language. We may have to blame American television programmes for the slang lol.


My first language is Armenian, but I'd have to say I'm pretty fluent seeing as how I know more words than people on this board lol


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> My first language is Armenian, but I'd have to say I'm pretty fluent seeing as how I know more words than people on this board lol





Oooooo is that a challenge lol, I definitely know more words than you, and now everyone here is groaning because they know I'm right and I know the proper meanings of those words.  they hate it when I tell them the meaning is different. 

It's good to be able to speak more than one language though, research has found it lessens your chances of getting dementia.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I have seen a couple of other sites where asking about steroids is the norm, along with a lot of macho posing.
> At least the 'sup brah' is better than text speak lol, I may be one of the few that write sentences and use punctuation when writing text messages!


Yet you used an “lol” and an emoji here. Odd. 

I’m just having a little fun with you here, nothing more


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> My first language is Armenian, but I'd have to say I'm pretty fluent seeing as how I know more words than people on this board lol


Parev, esheg!


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Oooooo is that a challenge lol, I definitely know more words than you, and now everyone here is groaning because they know I'm right and I know the proper meanings of those words.  they hate it when I tell them the meaning is different.
> 
> It's good to be able to speak more than one language though, research has found it lessens your chances of getting dementia.



Doth thee very much bethink thee wilt winneth at a bout of English? I think not haha, I do challenge you. I'm actually pretty well read lol


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Parev, esheg!


According to one very dirty dog, Per the Terms of Service you agreed to when you created your account, English is the only acceptable language here.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> According to one very dirty dog, Per the Terms of Service you agreed to when you created your account, English is the only acceptable language here.


Just having fun with someone who claims to speak my language, that’s all. Nothing wrong with a hello in our alleged language, right?

I’m starting to like you. If you’re actually hye anyway.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Yet you used an “lol” and an emoji here. Odd.
> 
> I’m just having a little fun with you here, nothing more



No if I use it, it's correct!  Actually I was told that using lol means I'm old, like using FB.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Just having fun with someone who claims to speak my language, that’s all. Nothing wrong with a hello in our alleged language, right?
> 
> I’m starting to like you. If you’re actually hye anyway.



Yeah I don't appreciate what you said, khoz


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Doth thee very much bethink thee wilt winneth at a bout of English? I think not haha, I do challenge you. I'm actually pretty well read lol



Sorry, it's ' thou' which is singular, 'thee' is plural ( I live in a part of the UK where 'thee' and 'thou' are still used.)

I love that you are well read, everyone should be! Words are wonderful things.
“To know and feel all this and not have the words to express it makes a human a grave of his own thoughts.” 
― John Donne 

What you are experiencing now is the inevitable thread drift that happens on here. We are an interesting lot.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Yeah I don't appreciate what you said, khoz


I don’t mean it in a mean spirited way. Just a fun way. I was going to put esheg on my license plate, and it would’ve worked. So would every Armenian, Arabic, and Turkish swear word that’s 8 letters or less I know. I decided to not pay the extra money and have the old ladies at church complaining constantly.

For the non-Armenians, esheg means jackass. One of the most common friendly jabs in my circles.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I don’t mean it in a mean spirited way. Just a fun way.



Lol I know, if we had a problem we would have to take it outside


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Sorry, it's ' thou' which is singular, 'thee' is plural ( I live in a part of the UK where 'thee' and 'thou' are still used.




Didn't Shakespeare use thee to refer to one person tho? Sick how it's still spoken, I thought it was only like, Elizabethan era


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Didn't Shakespeare use thee to refer to one person tho? Sick how it's still spoken, I thought it was only like, Elizabethan era




Thee would be used to address someone very formally or in a demeaning way if you do know them.

Thee and thou are older than the Elizabethan time, they actually started dying out in the 1600s.

The pronunciation of “thou” was different in different parts of Yorkshire. In [what is now] West and South Yorkshire, it is often spelled “tha” in dialect writing. In the more rural remainder of Yorkshire where I am in the North Riding, it is often spelled as “thoo”. In phonetic terms: West and South Yorkshire ða other parts ðuː

“Thee” and “thy” often sounded the same when unstressed as ðɪ. However, they could be distinguished when stressed as ðiː and ðaɪ (or ðaː in some bits of Yorkshire).

Listen here to the North Riding dialect. Listen - Yorkshire Dialect Society


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 13, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Thee would be used to address someone very formally or in a demeaning way if you do know them.
> 
> Thee and thou are older than the Elizabethan time, they actually started dying out in the 1600s.
> 
> ...


Thoo cannot be serious!


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Thoo cannot be serious!



Na then, appen it be nuthin to mither abaht, *I*t sempt reight good.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 13, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Thee would be used to address someone very formally or in a demeaning way if you do know them.
> 
> Thee and thou are older than the Elizabethan time, they actually started dying out in the 1600s.
> 
> ...



I really enjoyed the audio clips. Would it be correct to say the East and West dialects are similar and North is more 'plain'? I could definitely understand the North Riding audio clips easier but can't decide if it was the dialect or Mr. Bill Cowley's smooth voice. Regardless, when any of the voices went into a 'fast forward' riff I could not keep up. 

Very informative, Thanks.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> I really enjoyed the audio clips. Would it be correct to say the East and West dialects are similar and North is more 'plain'? I could definitely understand the North Riding audio clips easier but can't decide if it was the dialect or Mr. Bill Cowley's smooth voice. Regardless, when any of the voices went into a 'fast forward' riff I could not keep up.
> 
> Very informative, Thanks.




The North is gentler on the ear on the whole, but I think 'country' accents everywhere are. It's taken me more than 30 years to actually understand what Dalesfolk are actually saying. My husband is from West Yorkshire, when he was in the RAF his accent was understandable English lol but since we moved here it's becoming more and more Yorkshire. My accent has always been what people call posh lol, I'm a product of my education lol.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Na then, appen it be nuthin to mither abaht, *I*t sempt reight good.



Is this what it's like for someone to read my slang?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Is this what it's like for someone to read my slang?




it's exactly like that lol!  
We have a lot of Gurkha soldiers where I am as well as Fijians and other Commonwealth members, they of course can all speak their own languages/patois but they are taught perfect English by the army however they have problems because most people here don't use perfect English lol. Accents are the worse for them.

Having said that the military is full of it's own slang and I have to remember not to use it here.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Feb 19, 2020)

Eh bradah you cant master everything it takes a lot of time you just need 1 to master and that good enough or 3 like my sifu does he knows kenpo Fma and juijutsu


----------



## pdg (Feb 21, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Is this what it's like for someone to read my slang?





Tez3 said:


> it's exactly like that lol!



Actually, it's quite different in my opinion.

Because what Tez puts is understandable.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello! Thought is drop by... say hi. I see you joined bjj two days ago. Good for you. Hope that works out.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 1, 2020)

So for those who doubted me...

Remember “Clyde Cash” who was here a while back, posted a bunch of nonsense, used the Brah schtick, and was banned? Look at the OP’s picture. Look familiar? If not, how about this line from his profile...
“Clyde cash is back babe He never left”

I’m not the type of guy to say I told you so, but...


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 1, 2020)

Did he steal Parzval's photo or vice-versa?


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 1, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Did he steal Parzval's photo or vice-versa?


Great question. Along the lines of what came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 1, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> So for those who doubted me...
> 
> Remember “Clyde Cash” who was here a while back, posted a bunch of nonsense, used the Brah schtick, and was banned? Look at the OP’s picture. Look familiar? If not, how about this line from his profile...
> “Clyde cash is back babe He never left”
> ...



I was actually going to say that the other week when it was revealed haha... "JR! You were right!" XD


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 2, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> So for those who doubted me...
> 
> Remember “Clyde Cash” who was here a while back, posted a bunch of nonsense, used the Brah schtick, and was banned? Look at the OP’s picture. Look familiar? If not, how about this line from his profile...
> “Clyde cash is back babe He never left”
> ...




Oh we've had worse and we've had worse who were never banned.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 2, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Oh we've had worse and we've had worse who were never banned.


Yeah, and a certain someone has taken a break too... qu..... 4......4....... "everybody was karate-cult fightiiiiiiing..."


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 2, 2020)

I liked 'Parzival', a bit weird but not offensive or stroppy.


----------

